# wtb old style heat-n-glo pipe



## gilly270 (Feb 3, 2011)

i am looking for a 24"a snorkle kit for the old style heat n glo 5 & 8 dv pipe, any one have anything collecting dust in the warehouse.
who the heck installs 14ft of horizontal with a 1 ft rise?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the "Old Style" HnG pipe you're talking about was actually
Simpson Dura-Vent 1200 series pipe. I'd try a Simpson dealer...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 3, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the "Old Style" HnG pipe you're talking about was actually
> Simpson Dura-Vent 1200 series pipe. I'd try a Simpson dealer...



i'm pretty sure the stuff he needs was made by hht, and has different ends than simpson

i have one 24" section here, but its ends are beat up...


----------



## gilly270 (Feb 3, 2011)

yes the h-n-glo pipe was made slightly different than the simson 1200 series so you could only use the hht pipe.


----------



## gilly270 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dave, do you have a 24" pipe length or a 24" snorkle termination?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 3, 2011)

gilly270 said:
			
		

> Dave, do you have a 24" pipe length or a 24" snorkle termination?



24" lenght, the ends could be straightened out i'd say


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 3, 2011)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ok. I stand corrected...*


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 3, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Wood Heat Stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ha, got ya for once 

i only knew for sure because i have an old stick here


----------



## fireplace tech (Feb 13, 2011)

that sounds like  what we call d.v. pipe and yes there is an adapter through hht that can go from the old to the new , the pert # would be ad1 or ad2. if you are unable to find i can assist you . but i am pretty sure we still have some collecting dust .


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 14, 2011)

Which old style of 5/8 pipe?

There was VP pipe which has tab locks, the same as the current DVP but the locks go the opposite direction
Before that there was a DV cinch pipe which had crimps on one end, or maybe this was only for Heatilator?
At some time there was also what might be called DV-D which is a twist lock pipe by Simpson Duravent, and the OD is 8-5/8" (larger than the current 8" pipe).

The only thing that you will find a snorkel for is the Simpson pipe. I might be able to order one if that's what you have, there would be no returns though, and it will be expensive. There was a never a snorkel cap made for the other two types of pipe that I am aware of.

Can you take the current cap off and get a part number off the back of it? This would tell me what you have exactly.


----------

